# iStick



## Brommer (23/10/14)

Hi All,

I have been searching around to see who has the iStick in Stock, and for how much it goes.
Can you please give an update? I checked (most of) the vendor websites, but don't see anything related...

Thanks and have a vapey day! (lame)


----------



## Andre (23/10/14)

You can reserve one with Vapeclub, under R700.00. Just PM @VapeGrrl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (23/10/14)

That's correct, thanks @Andre. Projected arrival by the 28th of October or slightly thereafter.


----------



## Hash Punk (31/10/14)

Ok so seeing as vapeclub is sold out. Where can i get an istick? Any suggestions pls


----------



## Andre (31/10/14)

I know of no stock currently in South Africa, except maybe www.vapeshop.co.za. Ah, yes - according to their web site they have stock, price is R800.00. VapeClub said they should have stock again by 20 November. I know www.eciggies.co.za had stock, but do not know if and when they will re-stock.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Silverbear (31/10/14)

Eciggies.co.za will be re-stocking, just waiting for shipment to arrive, not sure of the exact date and I expect the shop price will be the same as the first batch that sold out in 2 days (20), we order 20 more.

Just to add, we are also going to be stocking the new Joytech e-Grip, I have been using one now for a day and I am in love with this little mod. So keep watching the eciggies.co.za forum page for when this lands in our store.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sir Vape (31/10/14)

The eGrip I'm looking forward to. Killer reviews


----------

